# Dog does CPR



## Melclin (Nov 9, 2009)

I love this. 

We're all so worried about FFs in EMS that dogs have taken advantage of the power vacuum 

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/dog-given-medal-after-canine-cpr-20091028-hjx7.html



> "A central Queensland dog which jumped up and down on its owner's chest after the man suffered a massive heart attack may have saved his life"


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 9, 2009)

From the description I am guessing she used a 'paws only' technique.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Har har! That is an even better outcome than some of my CPR runs!


----------



## firetender (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess you could call him a Master-beater

He did do it doggy-style

It wasn't the action that saved him, it was the paws

Not bad for a paw outcome!

The paws that refreshes.

Kind of a pawtable defibrillator

At least he didn't :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: around (sure to get censored? starts with "p")

"Medic 5, this is Dr. Finch...your patient's fibrillating. Put on the dog!"

Maybe it's okay to have a Vollie hot dog respond to the scene first.

"Dr. Finch, Medic 5. Partner's doing CPR, I'm standing by with a pooper scooper."


----------



## medicdan (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## Melclin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lolsicles!


----------



## kittaypie (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## High Speed Chaser (Nov 10, 2009)

So are medics getting K-9 units now?


----------



## nomofica (Nov 10, 2009)

This thread is full of so much win it's almost indescribable.


----------



## Melclin (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 11, 2009)




----------

